# shimano stradic dunked, shattered



## lachlanquarter (Oct 14, 2013)

Hi
went for a paddle and flick around berowra this morning and after putting my rod on my lap for a minute and reaching around my seat to get something, goodbye stradic. I see my beloved reel and rod sinking to the depths, luckily I was able to grab some braid still floating on the surface and pull it back up, s*#^ happens. So my question is what do I do now, is sending it to shimano gonna cost the same as getting a new one, or should I attempt to service it myself? Just want some opinions and if this has ever happened to you and what you did. The reel is already grinding from grit I guess so not good.
thanks guys any help would be greatly appreciatec


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2013)

Have a look at this and see if you want to attempt you self. In the mean time get a bucket of fresh water and drop the reel in that and leave it there until you decide what you want to do to stop any corrosion forming. Next option would be to have a local tackle shop service it.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Soak it in hottish water, that will dissolve the salt.


----------



## lachlanquarter (Oct 14, 2013)

Thanks for all the tips, soon as I got home I chucked it in a bucket of warm water, and ill leave it there till I take it to my local tackle shop and they can service it. After a saltwater swim are reels ever the same even after a service or will I notice the difference?, its a damn shame cause I loved that reel. Thanks guys


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

My Stradics have been dunked so many times it's ridiculous. Hose off, Lanox. That's all I really do after a dunking. Once a year service. BUT if it's grinding that's sand, different story.

After a service should be fine.


----------



## lachlanquarter (Oct 14, 2013)

Awesome, ill take it first thing tomorrow to get serviced, thanks for all your help. Shame this was my first post on here though, was hoping to do an actual fishing report haha. But I did get a couple of flatties before I dropped it, cant crack any bream down there though.
Heers again guys


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

When I lost my Stradic overboard and left it in the salt for 3 hours, report here http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=61047
Back into fresh water, then another days till the service at Shimano.
Price for repair was $70.

Cheers Dave


----------



## ako (Nov 24, 2011)

If you are able to print off the reel schematic diagram in A3 your can lay out the parts on top of it as you remove them. Agree is very easy.


----------



## CanuckChubbs (May 2, 2010)

I dunked my Sustain FG earlier this year and soaked it off with warm water. However, I did not get it serviced and after a couple of weeks it became rough so I took it to Shimano Taren Point (Sydney). $50 later, the internals were replaced, bearings, cleaned etc. and top customer service. If you can, send it directly to them to avoid possible "middle man fee."


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

CAV said:


> Mate take them to get serviced straight away,
> Should set you back about $30 plus parts if needed.


Where are you getting $ 30 services Cav? I've paid consistently $ 50 - 70 for a dunking (failed surf landing _and_ launch) at two well known tackle shops northside Brissie. That's service only...no parts were needed.

Bloody hell! That is expensive Trev. You would be handy enough to service them yourself.


----------



## kkw (Nov 30, 2013)

I just rolled the kayak recently and my Stradic 2500FH got dunked and buried in mud. Took it to Shimano, Taren Point where a service costs $20. Of course, mine needed a new bail arm (old one got bent), bearings and main pinion gear and bits. All up cost $84. The pinion looked fine to me, but I am not complaining about having the work done. Reel is like new again.

Klaus


----------



## headoffatness (Jan 7, 2010)

+ 1 for all these tips. worked for me after hanging ten in the AI.

Did the soak in warm water followed by pull apart and clean with a toothbrush a couple of days later using the youtube clip above.


----------



## headoffatness (Jan 7, 2010)

haha not much to tell. weather came up, surfed in, shorey borrowed the yak for a minute. Expensive snapper.


----------



## pescado (May 17, 2007)

Tell em about the mirage drive!


----------

